# weaning question



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay so I read somewhere that males and females don't sexually mature at the same age, i think what i read said males were sexually mature at 5 weeks but females it was 4 weeks. I am wanting to take my boys out at 4 and a half weeks, and put them temporarily in with dad. though that's still a maybe first i want to find out if its okay to take them away from mum at 4 and a half weeks. They are all using a water bottle, eating solid foods but Mina still occasionally feeds them maybe once or twice a day for around 10-15 minutes at a time if that. Also dad has met the boys and had a wee groom of them and vice versa and seems happy enough to be around them. There's no aggression or anything like that, he does dwarf them though size wise so im not sure if he'll accidently sleep on one or something ya know? 

So to simplify my questions.

1. Have i been misinformed as the sexual maturation times? 
2. Should I/would i be better to wait until everyone is dead on 5 weeks old?
3. If it is okay to split them up now will they be alright with Dad or should I sort out a different cage?
4. Most importantly when will they be fully weaned?


----------

